# pigeon can't walk?



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all I have a 13 day old squab and it cannot walk, it that normal? It's legs are curled up and they are sideways.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they are splayed out to the side, it needs correcting right now.

Plenty of people here will have come across this I expect, but here's a starter (look for "Splay leg, leg sticking out to one side.")

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/legs.htm

Other alternative could be an actual injury, if it's one leg.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Post pictures of the bird. Clear pictures.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are the pics what do you think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you might want to take one with him just sitting normal/ flatl without you holding him, his toes do look strange in the picture. what are you feeding him?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

We are feeding him Kaytee-Exact but we mixed little birds seeds like millet into the formula so it is easier to wean. Should he already be weaned? It will be hard to get a picture of him flat because he is very jumpy and gets very exicted when I hold him. His legs are sideways pointing in the body when he is flat.
Lucas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> We are feeding him Kaytee-Exact but we mixed little birds seeds like millet into the formula so it is easier to wean. Should he already be weaned? It will be hard to get a picture of him flat because he is very jumpy and gets very exicted when I hold him. His legs are sideways pointing in the body when he is flat.
> Lucas


try to get a picture of him just sitting normal without holding him, maybe after he eats and settles down.. and no he should not be weaned.. they usually start eating on their own at about 30 days of age..hand raised ones perhaps longer.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok I'm going to feed him now and then get a pic. His crop is now empty.

Lucas


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is another pick of him trying to walk on the ground.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he does look like he may have a problem..not sure it is splayed leg, but the toes do not look normal, If he was not on the formula I would say a deficency of some sort..perhaps calcium? but the formula should cover that..so I do not know what to tell you..except help from a vet.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ok, if it was splayed legs how would we correct it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Ok, if it was splayed legs how would we correct it?


you would tape the legs to a normal position or use a sponge cut to brace the legs in a normal position. keep him in a deep dish bowl with a towel like a funnel so he keeps his legs under him well. more pics would be good of him just sitting flat.. if he is splayed the leg would stick out to one side. you can massage his feet as well to stimulate the toes and open the foot to a more normal foot as you massage it. can you take him to the vet?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Taking him to a vet today is out of the question. When I try to uncurl his toes they seem a little stiff. Almost like they are stuck in that position. I hope his legs heal, I would hate for them to be like that forever. Any other suggestions?

Lucas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would suggest taking him to the vet this next week.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do the parent birds get calcium and vitamin D3? Or Calcium and sunshine outside?
That looks like more than a splay. The leg and foot look deformed. If his foot is curling like that, it would also have to be straightened out like normally, or he won't be able to walk on it. Don't know if that can be fixed. Are both legs and feet like that?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Do the parent birds get calcium and vitamin D3? Or Calcium and sunshine outside?
> That looks like more than a splay. The leg and foot look deformed. If his foot is curling like that, it would also have to be straightened out like normally, or he won't be able to walk on it. Don't know if that can be fixed. Are both legs and feet like that?


Yes both are like that, but one is a little uncurled, not as bad as the other one. It does not have parent birds. i am hand feeding it. Kaytee-Exact is what I am using. I was thinking to uncurl them and get a coconut fiber bowl so he can grab the fibers and maybe it would fix it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By parent birds, I meant the birds that hatched him and fed him in the beginning.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, well yes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The legs have to be held in place where they should be lined up, and even then the foot is curling. I'll find some links of how some have done this, but doing this yourself will be difficult.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks.
Lucas


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are what some others have done.

http://www.parrotparrot.com/lovebirds/breeding-lovebirds/fixing-splay-legs/


http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1193591190044786621MuWGtk


----------

